# Cigars in the Bahamas?



## ni8shadow (Jul 25, 2010)

Any cigar places that are a must in the Bahamas? Would be my first time hunting for Habanos!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Habanos discussion belongs in the Habanos section.

All I can say is there is no LCdH in the Bahamas that I am aware of. :nono:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Graycliff? They are in the Bahamas right?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Habanos discussion belongs in the Habanos section.
> 
> All I can say is there is no LCdH in the Bahamas that I am aware of. :nono:


Not only are there no LCDH'S in the Bahama's!
One would be hard pressed to find a real Cuban cigar there as well!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

There is a nice shop inside the Atlantis resort.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

There's no real C.C's there either!:tape2:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Not sure what an LCDH is, but I do believe that Seng is right and Greycliffe is in the bahamas (nassau). Can take a nice factory tour if what my neighbor tells me is correct.

According to the website you can take "rolling lessons" and take cigar tours. they have a restaurant and a hotel there too.

Have fun!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm in the Bahamas/Caribbean on a 2 week cruise right now...GreyCliff in Nassau and LCDH in Grand Caymens but they are so high it's ridiculous. I brought 50 cigars with me on our 2 week cruise and I have about 10 left for 2 more days. I'm scared I won't make it.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Cigary said:


> I'm in the Bahamas/Caribbean on a 2 week cruise right now...GreyCliff in Nassau and LCDH in Grand Caymens but they are so high it's ridiculous. I brought 50 cigars with me on our 2 week cruise and I have about 10 left for 2 more days. I'm scared I won't make it.


Gary this is very bad news.Hope you will find a way out.


----------



## ni8shadow (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll check out Atlantis and see about Greycliffe. Thanks guys.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I'm in the Bahamas/Caribbean on a 2 week cruise right now...GreyCliff in Nassau and LCDH in Grand Caymens but they are so high it's ridiculous. I brought 50 cigars with me on our 2 week cruise and I have about 10 left for 2 more days. I'm scared I won't make it.


Damn talk about roughing it!:smoke:
Enjoy lucky Gary!!!!!!!!!!!:smoke:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

ni8shadow said:


> I'll check out Atlantis and see about Greycliffe. Thanks guys.


When you see how much they are at Atlantis try to suppress a scream. They be pretty high my friend but if you have deep pockets...buy as much as you can carry out.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn talk about roughing it!:smoke:
> Enjoy lucky Gary!!!!!!!!!!!:smoke:


Wish you were here Tony...you'd love it. I have my nextbook 7 with me listening to some good music and eating like a pig. I see the island of St. Thomas in the background with a nice soothing breeze here on my balcony as I am smoking a big fat Cohiba Espy that is 3 years old and drinking my Drambuie. Just picked up 5 bottles of this great libation ( the biggest bottles for $18 each...they go for almost $60 ea in the US...picked up 1 bottle of Gran Patrón Platinum which can be as much as $250 a bottle but here...$50. Got 2 bottles of Havana Rum in the Caymens for $15 a bottle..the 7 year old and the 15 year old. Also picked up Finlandia for about $17 for the big bottle and Tanqueray Ten for $10.

What I saved on booze just paid for the cost of one cruise almost.

I was almost out of cigars until a BOTL on the cruise 'gifted me a few cigars' until we get to Ft. Lauderdale where my second thing to do is stop by Total Wine and grab a handful of cigars and then we're off to Cape Canaveral to watch the Shuttle lift off on the 8th...my Bucket List item. We should be home on the 9th barring me wanting to run over to Tampa and Ybor City to shop around for more cigars.


----------



## livedavid (Jun 5, 2011)

I recently bought quite a few cigars in the shop at the Atlantis. The prices are high, but I felt confident that they were real, so paying a little extra could be considered worth it while on vacation. The shop tends to store their cigars at a very high humidity. I would guess they are just over 70 rh. I had some tightness issues pretty randomly (1 out of a 5 pack). I actually put some in the fridge in the room to dry them for a few hours and it worked perfectly. Not that anyone else except me would ask, but they don't stock any NC's.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Wish you were here Tony...you'd love it. I have my nextbook 7 with me listening to some good music and eating like a pig. I see the island of St. Thomas in the background with a nice soothing breeze here on my balcony as I am smoking a big fat Cohiba Espy that is 3 years old and drinking my Drambuie. Just picked up 5 bottles of this great libation ( the biggest bottles for $18 each...they go for almost $60 ea in the US...picked up 1 bottle of Gran Patrón Platinum which can be as much as $250 a bottle but here...$50. Got 2 bottles of Havana Rum in the Caymens for $15 a bottle..the 7 year old and the 15 year old. Also picked up Finlandia for about $17 for the big bottle and Tanqueray Ten for $10.
> 
> What I saved on booze just paid for the cost of one cruise almost.
> 
> I was almost out of cigars until a BOTL on the cruise 'gifted me a few cigars' until we get to Ft. Lauderdale where my second thing to do is stop by Total Wine and grab a handful of cigars and then we're off to Cape Canaveral to watch the Shuttle lift off on the 8th...my Bucket List item. We should be home on the 9th barring me wanting to run over to Tampa and Ybor City to shop around for more cigars.


Wish i was there as well glad to hear you are having such a great time! Ybor is worth the trip so is little Havana in Miami!
Peace my brother enjoy!!!!!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

livedavid said:


> I recently bought quite a few cigars in the shop at the Atlantis. The prices are high, but I felt confident that they were real, so paying a little extra could be considered worth it while on vacation. The shop tends to store their cigars at a very high humidity. I would guess they are just over 70 rh. I had some tightness issues pretty randomly (1 out of a 5 pack). I actually put some in the fridge in the room to dry them for a few hours and it worked perfectly. Not that anyone else except me would ask, but they don't stock any NC's.


This has been the main complaint with Atlantis Hotel Cigar proprietor for some time. They keep their humidor a bit too high for my tastes and I am one that occasionally likes a 70% cigar....these are like 73% and it has a real bearing on 'smokability' if you want to smoke one right away. They are there to sell CC's instead of NC's..at times you'll see the higher end Padrons but their intent is to sell CC's for all the tourists and they get a higher clientelle who stay there and have the disposable income to smoke those "Twangy Cigars"....

*** The Tropique International Smoke Shop at the Nassau Marriott Resort on Cable Beach guarantees the authenticity of its Habanos. It is an upscale shop with a Havana-trained staff and a broad selection of Cuban cigars and tobacco accessories.

The spectacular Atlantis Hotel on nearby Paradise Island offers cigars at two locations. A humidor in the lobby contains a fine selection of Cohibas. The gift shop stocks a small but worthwhile assortment of some of the better-known Cuban brands.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

From what i have found on my many many many trips

Habanos S.A. - Sitio Oficial - Inicio


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cigary said:


> When you see how much they are at Atlantis try to suppress a scream. They be pretty high my friend but if you have deep pockets...buy as much as you can carry out.
> 
> Wish you were here Tony...you'd love it. I have my nextbook 7 with me listening to some good music and eating like a pig. I see the island of St. Thomas in the background with a nice soothing breeze here on my balcony as I am smoking a big fat Cohiba Espy that is 3 years old and drinking my Drambuie. Just picked up 5 bottles of this great libation ( the biggest bottles for $18 each...they go for almost $60 ea in the US...picked up 1 bottle of Gran Patrón Platinum which can be as much as $250 a bottle but here...$50. Got 2 bottles of Havana Rum in the Caymens for $15 a bottle..the 7 year old and the 15 year old. Also picked up Finlandia for about $17 for the big bottle and Tanqueray Ten for $10.
> 
> ...


Wow sounds like a lotta fun man. I may be riding down on my scooter to watch the shuttle since i live 45 min away. mayb if ur heading to tampa aftr via I4 you could stop at corona cigar company in heathrow. great shop and lots to choose from. LMK if ur interested friday aftrnoon I would meet ya there  Yes any cigar esp cubans are very exspensive in the bahamas because they have the 2nd highest tobacco tax in the world at 270%


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cigary said:


> I'm in the Bahamas/Caribbean on a 2 week cruise right now...GreyCliff in Nassau and LCDH in Grand Caymens but they are so high it's ridiculous. I brought 50 cigars with me on our 2 week cruise and I have about 10 left for 2 more days. I'm scared I won't make it.


Geez man i feel so bad for you :violin: thats a terrible problem  lmk if you need and i will send a helicopter and do a bomb drop for ya :biggrin:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

ni8shadow said:


> Any cigar places that are a must in the Bahamas? Would be my first time hunting for Habanos!


This thread is being closed because it was posted in the General Cigar Discussions Forum; and the summary of this forum specifically says not to post about Cuban cigars in here.


----------

